# This was very uncalled for!!!



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I think everyones comments on "Jon's" thread was very mean and rude and very uncalled for. We have all experienced trolls, but no one could prove that he was a troll! Yes he did say things that was very disgusting, but he apologized and said he wasnt going to bring it up again. So everyone that just Said that he was a troll was wrong! Dont be a judge on something or someone you dont know about! He was not a troll! This is terrible what everyone did!!:evil:


This isnt a troll! He is a simple person like us all so please dont ban him or any of his posts! He is serious, he explained that he has a culture of this eating bettas.

Dont get me wrong i get shivers from the idea but im sure he means not harm on us. So please excuse him and forgive him for saying such horrid things but please note that some people have religious beliefs and do certain things Americans and other countries find very disturbing.

Am i really being the only one respectful and understanding? Really no Adults are even respecting this person. Remember to respect everyone equally and listen to what they have to say before you judge!

He said that he would not bring it up again. So just hear him out and maybe we can get him to buy bettas and like he said "put them in a bowl to watch". I think that comment was sort of rude but please does everyone get my point????


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I don't know of any culture that would eat bettas. I've heard of eating the giant gourami but not bettas or other aqaurium fish. And it just dosen't make sense, what's the point of eating them? Spending $3 on a fish just to eat it? 

This leads me to think he's a troll. Also the fact that he posted in several sections of our forum makes me believe that he is in it for attention.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Here are two reasons why he is a troll (I can go into more detail if necessary): 1) he posted the same thread in multiple areas- this is typically a way trolls get attention
2) he chose a forum for BETTA FISH CARE to post on. He knows (unless he is an numbskull moron) that people care about fish and that they would react less than happily to his posts. He could have found a different forum to post on (belive me, there are forums for that kind of stuff


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

You're going to have to get used to knowing a troll when you read one. I've been on forums a long, long time. MrVampire and JK are right. Posting multiple threads on eating a betta is a DEAD giveaway. It's done to get the most attention and outrage possible before a banning stick smacks them in the head.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Agreed w/ MrV on this one... The user, if he had left it on one forum, wouldn't have seemed AS trollish, but his posting it on every single forum on bettafish made it scream troll. Besides, this is obviously a PET website, not a food website. His comments would obviously bring bad reactions....

Edit: and everyone else above me, too xD


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Yep, I agree with everyone else. If he wasn't a troll, he would have found the right forum to go to, instead of one where we keep bettas as pets. He was just trying to stir stuff up before he got banned. For some reason, some people enjoy doing this.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Usually it's people who aren't powerful enough in real life (or are too cowardly) to be bullies >.> So they get their sadistic joy places where they can't be physically hurt.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Can I het a link to one of these said threads? you got me all curious now...


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

That was definitely a troll. Once you've been around so many forums for so many years they start to stick out like a tiger in a pet shop.

I call shenanigans on his part.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

And For the record, lets not act like bettas are safe from humans in the food chain  I've eaten iguana before - Not about to post that in a lizard forum though :/


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

These threads were all removed. 

And yeah, he was obviously a troll. For the reasons everyone else stated. Also, I think it would be extremely difficult to eat a betta. There would be nothing to eat. 

So, a person joined, posted the SAME post in every section that was bound to get a reaction out of people, about something disgusting and not plausible. It's really not hard to recognize a troll. Kudos to him for being a troll who can spell though.. haha


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry, Alex, the threads were deleted now, but it was a guy asking us how we should cook bettas to make it more interesting, because he was tired of fried, or something like that. And I, for one, don't claim that people don't eat bettas. I bet somewhere where bettas are abundant starving people wouldn't think twice, or even somewhere where bettas ARE normal foods. BUT, posting it on a PET site about bettas, and in almost EVERY SINGLE sub forum just screamed troll.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> And For the record, lets not act like bettas are safe from humans in the food chain  I've eaten iguana before - Not about to post that in a lizard forum though :/


Side note: Research has shown iguana is actually very unhealthy to eat! They are now trying to convince some of the cultures who eat it commonly to stop! XD Random knowledge! That has actually been a debate on our reptile community lol! 


I didn't even see the posts, he sounds troll-ish.. But again, I didn't see them! Seems like a bad move to post on a betta forum if it was legit! Bettas seem like they would be too small anyway??


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

> Kudos to him for being a troll who can spell though.. haha


XD Lol, true, true, the ability to spell apparently isn't common in the everyday forum troll.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Although, he did abuse the heck out of the copy/paste buttons xD All of his replies were exactly the same... once again acting troll-ish.

But everyone else is right xD He was a very polite troll :3


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I know what a troll is and i know how to recognize one. I mean everyone that was here when i first joined could remember the troll "ihatebettas" He was very mean and repulsive. People like drama queen and others remember him probably. 

but I understand that he sounds like a troll but no one has heard him out entirely.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I'm going to reiterate the threads posted in multiple forums. Definite sign of a troll. Some will put on that smiley face so censors will just overlook the post. Don't read too much into it. People do this to more sites than you could imagine. For example, there was a memorial page on facebook set up for a friend of mine who passed recently, and trolls attacked it saying horrible and mean things about her, who didn't even know her. Some of the trolls would say mean things in a nice way, if that makes sense. Not using curse words, or racist remarks... like "Should have seen that stop sign!" or "So the crash was her fault, right?" In the end, the admin was nowhere to be found, so after multiple pleas to facebook, they finally took the page down.

You just have to have a sharp eye for these jerks.


Also, this is a forum dedicated to the care of bettas as pets. We don't condone fighting them, or as anyone here with common sense would agree, eating them. Just like a dog forum wouldn't condone that kind of behavior. Troll or not, he did not belong in this forum.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

metalbetta said:


> I'm going to reiterate the threads posted in multiple forums. Definite sign of a troll. Some will put on that smiley face so censors will just overlook the post. Don't read too much into it. People do this to more sites than you could imagine. For example, there was a memorial page on facebook set up for a friend of mine who passed recently, and trolls attacked it saying horrible and mean things about her, who didn't even know her. Some of the trolls would say mean things in a nice way, if that makes sense. Not using curse words, or racist remarks... like "Should have seen that stop sign!" or "So the crash was her fault, right?" In the end, the admin was nowhere to be found, so after multiple pleas to facebook, they finally took the page down.
> 
> You just have to have a sharp eye for these jerks.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% that he didnt belong here but we shoudnt have hammered him like that. 

Is he already banned?


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

looks to be the case.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i thought so


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

A culture of eating Bettas? Really? Ahhh, I don't think so. I could be wrong, but....


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

build a bridge and get over it. idiots like that are not needed on here.... thank god he got a nice beating. keep him banned....


----------



## kaythenewbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow, I didn't check the forum all weekend, and look what I missed! Definitely sounds like a troll to me. What a jerk...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay okay!!! No need to argue. please lets just get over this and watch out for more! next time ANYONE sees any "trolls" dont even feed into it. just notify a SM to boot them and delete the thread!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> Okay okay!!! No need to argue. please lets just get over this and watch out for more! next time ANYONE sees any "trolls" dont even feed into it. just notify a SM to boot them and delete the thread!


 That's always the best idea!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

BettaLover: None of us were arguing, in fact, most of us were civilly agreeing he was a troll, and that what he said was probably all a load of bull. 

oh, and will do. (feeding trolls isn't good~)


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

OK, so maybe i'm being a little dim here but what the heck is a troll? :lol: I'm sure its self explanatory but I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed after all haha


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

Welsh said:


> OK, so maybe i'm being a little dim here but what the heck is a troll? :lol: I'm sure its self explanatory but I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed after all haha


A troll is a person who has nothing better to do and enjoys coming onto forums and other internet places, and asks or answers questions in a way that is sure to get a rise out of people.It's usually completely ridiculous.


----------



## JessG (Oct 7, 2010)

Usually they're "trolling" for a reaction and behaving like a "troll."

You get them a lot on pet care forums. They'll show up and say or ask some question that goes along the lines of "what should I do about..." and whatever they cooked up is totally ridiculously abusive to whatever animal the forum is about.

In this case, it was what's another good recipe for eating bettas other than frying them?

On some bird forums we got a lot of them, everything from, what's the best way to stuff and roast a parrot, to how do you pluck them, to I want to keep my bird in a rubbermaid container, does he really need air?

They're just trying to upset people, and people who love pets get up and arms about pets because we love them so much, so unfortunately pet forums get especially hard hit.

Jess


----------



## MadDogAcey (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah. Pet people are easy to troll. Being both a Troll and an Animal lover I still get surprised at how annoyed I get at people trolling on Animal forums. But it is one of the lowest (read : Easiest) forms of trolling. If you see trolls in here or, as was stated earlier, in memorial forums/groups, remember this. They are the lowest form of troll, they are the worst at the "art" that is trolling, and they should be shot. The best advice I saw on here was "Report it and ignore it". If you so much as respond, they win. 

Also, this thread was the one that caused me to finally join the forum. Read into that what you will


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

You ought to see the greeting trolls get when they cast aspersions on gold and silver as investments on one of my other forums- Some of us actually salivate in anticipation of the next ones arrival....


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Ahh, I understand now especially after someone used "trolling" that makes more sense and Feral your psychotic motion thing made me laugh haha


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

Welsh said:


> Ahh, I understand now especially after someone used "trolling" that makes more sense and Feral your psychotic motion thing made me laugh haha


Trolling trolls can be great recreation! If you like that emoticon (so called) you might enjoy this site:

http://www.freesmileys.org/

Sometimes a picture really is worth a thousand words!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lol! That be funneh.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, he was banned. Bettalover2033, do you know this person personally? The staff believes that he was a troll and that's why he got banned. Like someone else said, if he was looking for ways to cook bettas, why didn't he go to a cooking forum? You don't go to an AQUARIUM fish forum to look for recipes! If I want a fried shrimp recipe, I'll go to a cooking forum. I agree with Metalbetta about trolls posting in multiple forums. All trolls want is attention and they WANT us to respond because they get a big thrill out of it. The best thing to do is not feed trolls.


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> Yes, he was banned. Bettalover2033, do you know this person personally? The staff believes that he was a troll and that's why he got banned. Like someone else said, if he was looking for ways to cook bettas, why didn't he go to a cooking forum? You don't go to an AQUARIUM fish forum to look for recipes! If I want a fried shrimp recipe, I'll go to a cooking forum. I agree with Metalbetta about trolls posting in multiple forums. All trolls want is attention and they WANT us to respond because they get a big thrill out of it. The best thing to do is not feed trolls.*.*




You are quite right Dramaqueen, but had I seen the posts I might have been tempted to offer up a Betta/cyanide flambe recipe. Of course I wouldn't actually ever *do* such a thing. :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Feral said:


> [/color]
> 
> You are quite right Dramaqueen, but had I seen the posts I might have been tempted to offer up a Betta/cyanide flambe recipe. Of course I wouldn't actually ever *do* such a thing. :lol:


 
Hahaaa! I like that idea! :lol:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Your Right DQ. and no i do not know this person personally. I just have to be a little more cafeful.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Man, I missed a lot of action in a couple days. xD

Someone already said it, but the best course of action with a "troll" is to not respond to them.. that only feeds them more. I play World of Warcraft and often find myself counter-trolling trolls, and no matter how valid or calm your argument, they only blow it out of proportion. All reason is lost on trolls, because they're just sitting there doing it for their own amusement.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Right. They'll post something like "I feed my fish to my cat" and everyone is like "NO! That's so cruel! How could you do such a thing!" And the troll is sitting at their computer laughing his or her head off.


----------



## t3l01v (Apr 2, 2010)

I've seen a couple of people in this thread that are on about how long they've been on internet forums and how to spot a troll-

Yet, I haven't seen anyone give the most basic, truest advice. If you think the person's a troll, don't go down to their level. Ignore the posts. A moderator/ admin will address the user if they're indeed trolling.

Let it go. Do you really want to dance for someone who's forcing you to?


----------



## MadDogAcey (Oct 11, 2010)

Someone said that earlier. We all agreed


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

this thread is inspiring....im going to sleep now


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lol BB.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What happened to my quote, bloo?


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> What happened to my quote, bloo?


lol It must be hard to be quoted by bloo  I wish I was there to see the troll. I'm actually looking forward to the next one...


----------

